# Listnd Reviews



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Anyone else use Listnd? This is what I use to post my music reviews/analyses.

My first two:

Mozart/Mahler/Brahms - Piano Quartets (Skride Piano Quartet)

Live! - Fela Kuti (with Ginger Baker)

I'll post them here if anyone is in interested, and feel free to join in/discuss/post your own reviews.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Awesome! Glad to see a review of Mahler's little Piano Quartet before I begin my journey of listening to all of his works chronologically. I would love to see more of your reviews. For a brief time, I wrote reviews on Allmusic.com which you can find here: https://www.allmusic.com/profile/davissmith but haven't done anything there since I joined this wonderful forum


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Awesome! Glad to see a review of Mahler's little Piano Quartet before I begin my journey of listening to all of his works chronologically. I would love to see more of your reviews. For a brief time, I wrote reviews on Allmusic.com which you can find here: https://www.allmusic.com/profile/davissmith but haven't done anything there since I joined this wonderful forum


Thanks, also listening to everything by Mahler chronologically. I should be hearing Das Klagende Lied tonight!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I do love Fela! I have hours and hours of his music which I bought for nearly nothing in Nigeria.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Enthusiast said:


> I do love Fela! I have hours and hours of his music which I bought for nearly nothing in Nigeria.


He's a blast for sure.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Thanks, also listening to everything by Mahler chronologically. I should be hearing Das Klagende Lied tonight!


Wow, what a coincidence! I'll be starting within the next week, maybe even tomorrow. I'm going to post my journey through the works, comparing various performances along the way, in the Current Listening thread if you're at all interested. It's one of several "listening journeys" I vowed to undertake in the new year, the first being Wagner's Ring which I heard for the first time. One major listening project per month isn't too much to ask, is it? Others I want to do down the road are Beethoven's complete string quartets, Shostakovich's symphonies, and Bach's cantatas (though I'm spreading that one out throughout the whole year!)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Wow, what a coincidence! I'll be starting within the next week, maybe even tomorrow. I'm going to post my journey through the works, comparing various performances along the way, in the Current Listening thread if you're at all interested. It's one of several "listening journeys" I vowed to undertake in the new year, the first being Wagner's Ring which I heard for the first time. One major listening project per month isn't too much to ask, is it? Others I want to do down the road are Beethoven's complete string quartets, Shostakovich's symphonies, and Bach's cantatas (though I'm spreading that one out throughout the whole year!)


That's such a good idea! I'll be sure to follow your posts in CL. I did the same thing with the Ring last year and it was totally worth it, it's now a personal favorite and I own the Solti recording!


----------

